# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Tác dụng của nghệ đối với việc làm đẹp

## qwerty

Nghệ được biết đến từ lâu là có tác dụng thảo dược. Nó đã được sử dụng và chú ý qua hàng thế kỉ và nghệ luôn được coi như là một liều thuốc làm đẹp hiệu quả.
Tham khảo : tinh bot nghe nguyen chat Maison Chance

Nghệ bao gồm những chất có tác dụng làm nổi bật làn da của bạn. Chẳng trách có hàng loạt các quảng cáo kem dưỡng da có nghệ mà chúng ta vẫn thường thấy hàng ngày. Nhưng điều tốt nhất bạn có thể nghĩ đến là mặc dù có vô số tác dụng tích cực đến sức khoẻ cũng như vẻ đẹp con người, nghệ là một loại nguyên liệu không hề đắt đỏ.

Theo như phong tục của người Ấn Độ, cô dâu được bôi nghệ trong ngày tổ chức đám cưới vì người ta tin rằng nghệ rất tốt cho làn da. Nó làm cho làn da thêm sức sống và phòng chống các vết đỏ cũng như mụn trên mặt. Các chuyên gia khẳng định rằng nếu bạn đói, nên ăn một chút nghệ. Nó có tác dụng thanh lọc máu và làm thông thoáng cơ thể. Và từ đó, bạn có thể có được một làn da tốt và mềm mại hơn.
Tham khảo thêm : vien tinh bot nghe nguyen chat Nhà May Mắn

Ngoài ra, nghệ còn được tin rằng có tác dụng khử trùng. Trong hàng thế kỉ, nghệ được sử dụng để chữa lành vết thương và các vết dãn da. Thực tế, nhiều băng dán được dùng để chữa lành vết thương ngày nay cũng có nghệ. Dùng các loại băng dán này có thể làm da bạn trở nên dễ chịu hơn và lành nhanh hơn.

Tinh bột nghệ khi được trộn với dầu cây neem (một loại cây thuộc họ gỗ dái ngựa) và được bôi lên mặt tạo nên loại mặt nạ dưỡng da tuyệt vời. Để đạt kết quả tốt nhất, bạn nên giữ chúng trong khoảng thời gian là 20 phút rồi rửa đi với nước hoa hồng.
Nhưng cần phải thực sự cẩn thận khi bỏ mặt nạ dưỡng da này ra. Nghệ để lại trên da bạn vết màu vàng một cách dễ dàng vì vậy hãy chắc chắn rằng bạn phải rửa mặt nhiều lần trước khi dùng loại mặt nạ dưỡng da này. Sử dụng tinh dầu nghệ hoặc tinh bột nghệ sẽ là phương án tối ưu nhất.
 Cố gắng thêm vào chế độ làm đẹp của bạn bột nghệ và có thể bạn sẽ có được một làn da sáng và rực rỡ hơn đấy!

Trung tam nuoi day tre mo coi - Maison Chance

 Địa chỉ: 19A, Đ. Số 1, Kp 9, P. Bình Hưng Hoà A Q. Bình Tân, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, Việt Nam

 Email: nhamayman@maison-chance.org

 Hotline : 090 906 2528

 Web site : maison-chance.org/shop

----------

